# What kind of hay do you feed 2 month old goats???



## Willow's Meadow (Feb 23, 2011)

I might get two two month old goats this spring but I don't know what kind to feed them. Should I feed the timothy, orchard, grass or alfalfa or something else??? How much hay should I feed two two month old goats a day??? Two, three, four flakes??? They will have a pasture too though. Also should it be first cutting, second cutting or third cutting or does it not matter???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I sell kids, they are sent to their new home with enough grain, minerals and hay to transition them over to what the new owner is planning to feed. I feed a clover or alfalfa to all my goats and prefer 2nd cut, the leafy/stemmier the better as mine won't touch a grass or timothy hay. I would be sure to ask the breeder what they feed and where they get it, asking questions of the person who knows them best at this point would be your best way to feeding the "right" hay and grains.

As far as hay amount, it depends on the breed, for 2 mini kids, using 1 section thats been fluffed and separated to fill a rack should be sufficient for all day picking.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I free choice hay. We feed a mainly alfalfa diet with timothy mix. I also grain 1x daily until they are around a year old.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, definietly ask the breeder for some of their hay & grain especially if its not readily available in your area.Naturally you would pay for this.
I feed 2nd & 3rd cut Alfalfa to my Boers free choice.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I also have free choice, but the breeder can probably help you out, if you ask what they are feeding they will probably show you what it looks like and maybe even where they get it from

I ask the buyers if they would like a little sample of the food so the babies can slowly transition, most just make sure to have about the same kind

Good Luck


----------

